# Great Way To Take Your Pooch On A Ride.



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222064574675


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't know what I would do with it, but I like it! Price seems fair at the current bid. Thank goodness it is 5+ hours away from me or It would probably be sitting in my garage.


----------



## MaxGlide (Mar 27, 2016)

Mad Dog and Yoda from Vancouver, Canada


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2016)

*Fat mans grocery cart!*        And it looks a lot safer than those stupid little carts in the grocery stores.


----------



## robertc (Mar 27, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> *Fat mans grocery cart!*        And it looks a lot safer than those stupid little carts in the grocery stores.



I don't think that is a diet soft drink he's picking up there. Could be the issue.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 27, 2016)

Definitely not pre war. Although Worksman claims to have been in business for over 100 years, no one's ever seen a bike pre 70's.

It has the same parts on it available today from Worksman for 1100$


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 27, 2016)

used to have this 'dogmobile'.......still have the rack it now mount on to a Fugi 21 speed, with 2 bolts.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 27, 2016)

IngoMike said:


> I don't know what I would do with it, but I like it! Price seems fair at the current bid. Thank goodness it is 5+ hours away from me or It would probably be sitting in my garage.





Duh, ya supposta stick an ice cream fridge on it, go into neighborhoods and con the kids into robbing their parents coin collections for a popsicle. Geez, I thought every kid knew that.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 28, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222064574675




Smart car transport?


----------

